

MySpace’s Death Spiral: Due To Bets On Los Angeles And Microsoft - aresant
http://www.businessinsider.com/myspaces-death-spiral-insiders-say-its-due-to-bets-on-los-angeles-and-microsoft-2011-3

======
pedalpete
I don't think the technology or location are to blame. The leadership is. Sure
the leadership made those decisions, but they lacked a focused goal (or it
sees any goal for that matter) which would have decided on the ideal
technology. It actually makes sense for a large component of MySpace to be in
LA because media was/is the big difference between MySpace and FB.

Let's not forget that being in LA and written in ColdFusion didn't stop them
from their explosive growth in the early days of MySpace.

